# Humilitaion at it's best



## dreday

I can't count how many times I have been utterly humiliated and freaked out when I am in a social situation and I get ibs. It's so bad now that i dont even g out anymore, until I find something that helps. anyways. I wish there were signs on ppl with IBS, because I thought I was completely alone in this, until I discovered this site, and found that so many people have it. Here's an embarrassing story:I went to Berkeley, here in California in September, the party liberal central of California. I went with friends, and the entire time had D in the CO-ED DORMS!!!!!! There are no bathrooms, just stalls int he open! I had it all night and all day in front of guys and gals alike. I wanted to shoot myself because I couldnt control the blast off coming from me! The worst part, my friends are typical "young" college kids, and wanted to get high and go to a little party at our friend's friends house. She went to Berkeley too. So everyone was sitting int he quiet quiet room smoking and drinking and laughing while I held water from shooting out of me. I wanted to go back to the dorm, but they wouldn't let me go alone because of the crime there. They kept telling me to use the bathroom in the apartment. It was in the middle of the damn room! everyone would have heard. Finally I was like I need to go! They all left because of me and blamed me for ruining the trip....I spent the trip crying in the middle of the night walking to everywhere they were dragging m, party after another party...and when I told them I wanted to stay, that I didn't feel good, they said,"Oh god, what's new?"They have gotten better with me, especially since I dont go out to ruin their time. Okay, make me feel better and share your humiliating stories.


----------



## 14529

awww..hug for you dreday. I'm sorry about your story. I have IBS-C, and it aint prettier. Having C, I have gas 24/7. I am a fartoholic. Sitting in a quiet class for the past five years has just been awful. I can't tell you the discomfort I go through ever single day of my life. I can't be around people or esp. go out at night when my gas is at its ultimate worst. It hurts so much that ibs controls so much of my life. People tell me that you should enjoy life anyway. yeah right, and embarrass myself? oh well, can't do much about it. Doctors don't give a ####.


----------



## Connor_uk

Im right with you as i read your post dre, so many times have i found myself in a similar situation when i was a lil younger, i'd find myself in a big echoing toilet in a bar or pub desperatly trying to hold on to the D until the people leave, EXACTLY like that guy in american pie that they give the laxatives to! lol it s the worst feeling. The only thing i can suggest to you and i know it will seem like something impossible (as it did to me when i was first diagnosed) but try working with the IBS instead of fighting against it, it will mean some BIG changes in your lifestyle but the end result will be much better and quicker. remember a good diet, regular exercise and proper time to de-stress all have a big part to play and probably help more than any drugs can.


----------



## 16963

I'm so sorry! Friends don't understand the urgency at all. And I can't imagine the co-ed dorms! Unless you have very distinctive feet lol maybe a lot of people won't even realize it's you!I actually prefer going in a bar or somewhere like that as opposed to a restroom in a tiny cafe or something... usually everything is loud enough and people are streaming in and out quickly enough that no one will know it was me and no one outside will even hear it


----------



## young windy

Hi Dre,People are sh*ts aint they?!I've had IBS for about 25 years.My most humiliating experience was a year ago when my ex-friend brenda announced to large group of friends and colleagues that I farted all night on camping trip and really stunk the place out. She didn't announce it once, she announced it 3 times throughout the evening, and after her last remark I walked out and haven't had anything to do with her since.My social life is zero, I don't have relationships because of my IBS, and I don't really think it gets any easier.All I can suggest is look after yourself really well, work hard at making yourself happy, build up your self-esteem.You're a grown up now and you can do whatever it takes to keep yourself safe, strong and dignified.Oh, and try a few classes with a good yoga teacher. You may make some good friends there who don't give a sh*t about the IBS.


----------



## overitnow

This is pretty small, compared to what you went through, but I was walking my dog in the bush, one day, far from where most of the walkers go. I reached a point where I knew what was about to happen and was a long way from any facility, so I sat the doggie and went on top of a grassy knoll. I had to use just moss to try to clean myself, so I wasn't in very good shape that way and the smell was just like an open sewer. The dog, of course, wanted to roll in it and as I was pulling him away and putting a leash on him, my pants barely up around my waist, along came a small group of bird watchers...I ran out of there without making any eye contact, dragging the unwilling dog behind me. Ick!Mark


----------



## evulienka

Oh windy, how COULD she do that?? It must have been so embarassing for you. It almost sounds as if she planned to announce it that evening or something. Anyway, you made the right decision when you walked out of there. She´s a bad person if she can do something like that to her friend and definitely not worth your friendship. HUGS to you. Mark, I couldn´t help but laugh when reading your story. First of all, sorry for that. But when I came to the part: my pants barely up around my waist, along came a small group of bird watchers... OMG birdwatchers? It´s so ironic that they must appear just at that moment!! If I imagine myself at that situation ..oh yeah, I´m really sorry that it´s happened to you. ( but aren´t you laughing about it now when it´s all over? )


----------



## dreday

im so sick of them calling me weekened after weekend(my best friends) and telling me all the fun stuff they have been doing ion the weekend without me. they arent being rude, they are just telling me these crazy stories. im so sick of not being a normal 20 year old girl. my friend just told me shes going to this big big big party, where baad drugs iwll be there, the kind that can kill, and she might try them. i cant talk her out of it. but she tells me if i wanted tohang out with her then she wouldnt go, but i dont, so shes bored. i cant help it. my anxiety is so bad i dont evenw ant to see my friends, much less hnag out. and its depressing to hear soemoen ont his board say it doesn't get any better. every minute of every day i think about how bad i have gotten with anxietya nd depression and ibs for the past 4 months. its the biggest weight on my shoulders, i cant even breathe.


----------



## young windy

Hay DreDay,My comment about things not getting any easier relates to my own experience, *but that might not be the case for you. *What you're feeling is pretty normal for a 20 year old (IMO)Your social environment doesn't seem to be too enriching or healthy....and it sounds like you're getting depressed. Stop punishing yourself.If you don't want to socialise with them, *don't.*Do something you want to do....life's too short to worry about silly buggers.Keep us posted.Young Windy


----------



## young windy

Thanks for the hugs Evulienka!Young Windy


----------



## tummyrumbles

Hi Dreday, I'm so sorry to hear your story. I had a different form of IBS to you, so I don't understand what it's like to have constant diahhroaoa. Do you give yourself a lot of time in the morning, before you go to college? Sometimes it's best to get up quite early, so you can relax for a few hours, and try to go to the bathroom as much as you can so you don't have to go later on. If you drink alcohol, you need to quit, because it does mess up digestion. Otherwise, it's just a good diet, no over-eating, and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## dreday

ya, ive pretty much tried anything. it helps to hear all of you with similar experience, and kind words. My friends just dont understand, even tho they say they try. Right now, im a hermit and I just stya at home day after day if I dont have to go out for school. Blah. I cant wait for the day when they come out with soem miracle pill that cures us. I'm sure I'll be dead by then though. ha! im such a drag.


----------



## alphalemur

Hey all! Well im new to this site and firstly wanted to say how great it is to have a support system like this set up.. does make me feel like i can spill all without fear. As for my embarrasing stories, like previous entries it seems to be fine all day and once you leave the house, start having a good time then all hell breaks loose. I recently went out for dinner with a close friend of mine. 20mins later and that was it D at its worst.. Must have gone back to the toilet about 10 times over the next couple of hours, started drinking water and using up the handing 'air freshener' spray in my handbag. Like others i try and wait till the toilets are empty but in a bar on a nite out that is very rare. Tried to wait for hand dryer to start or a toilet to flush.. God its awful isnt it! I know we have all been there, that time you really dont want to remember.. I just know that i can get through this step by step.. all of us can. With a support system in place this doesnt have to rule anyones life completley!Much love and hugs x x


----------



## 16895

lynnie said:


> I'm so sorry! Friends don't understand the urgency at all. And I can't imagine the co-ed dorms! Unless you have very distinctive feet lol maybe a lot of people won't even realize it's you!I actually prefer going in a bar or somewhere like that as opposed to a restroom in a tiny cafe or something... usually everything is loud enough and people are streaming in and out quickly enough that no one will know it was me and no one outside will even hear it


just keep flushing the toilet ..keep water running ..felix


----------



## 16895

sweetpinkpeas said:


> Hey dredayI feel for you sooooo much. I'm the same. I was in the pub the other week, wearing a really nice new dress that I wanted to show off and ended up getting cramps really bad. I was indoors ALL DAY and it decides to happen when I'm out. I ran to the toilet only to find there was no toilet paper and there was no way I could have used my underwear to wipe with as it was tiny little lacy thing. So I ran back out, scraped all the skin off my hand in the process and got some tissue from my friend.I was in there AGES. It was coming out like water and it was hurting so bad. Because I only had scraps of toilet paper, I had to sit on a gross seat (I always wipe it) and couldn't throw any down the toilet to mask any noises. It was horrible. But at least I was in a loo I suppose. When my friend came looking for me I told her I was on my period and that I had to wait for someone to bring some toilet paper in and lend me a tampon. It all happened that way too, so it looked totally true thank goodness. Great bit of planning!!If it were down to me I'd never leave the house again. I don't want to work or see people. I used to be a happy outgoing person and now I'm like an old lady. I'm sick of people getting the hump with me because I can't do certain things. Like I do it on purpose!!I really want to live but I don't see it happening unless I have my insides removed and replaced with a mechanical organ system.If I lived in California I'd be your best friend! We could sit at home farting and running to the toilet in peace! LOL! I definitely need to ditch my friends and replace them with IBS sufferers!! Imagine that party!!!


When and if I go out for any length of time....I take 2 imodium..as do all my friends that have IBS ..I never hear any one mention that ...why....it is good for 6 hrs......felix


----------



## overitnow

dreday said:


> I cant wait for the day when they come out with soem miracle pill that cures us. I'm sure I'll be dead by then though. ha! im such a drag.


This is not an uncommon sentiment; but it may not happen, given the number of different causes that frequent D can have. I am sorry to have to be so frank; but pick yourself up, man, and get on with your recovery. As one who has found that miracle pill, this is not rocket science, just persistance. Have you tried Linda's Caltrate? Have you tried Mike's CDs (hypnotherapy)? Colestid/Questran? Lots of fiber? Mangosteen? Light dose anti-depressants? The list does run on and on; but if you go through all of the possibilities in a rigorous manner, you may well find your answer. It will take some time; but you will spend that time no matter what. Focussed activity beats waiting around for a miracle; and recovery beats isolation every time.Been there. Your turn. Mark


----------



## Girl

You know guys sometimes I just don't believe that I'm (we) actually having these kind of problems.Soon I will turn 21, if my life got any better since the age of 12 when I first got the damn IBS? No. Sometimes I just want to laugh how bad is my life.. really.. it's geting pathetic.Maybe just now I'm starting to accept that I suffer from the IBS and will suffer from this for the rest of my life, it's tough to accept it, cuz all we want is to be happy and normal like everyone else.I wish in the future there will be a place, only for the people that have IBS (Let's hope that by then there will be a cure) and if there won't be a cure, let's say that I want a place, where we could work peacefully, going out peacefully, and there will be others IBSERS that can understand each other, and in this way life will be much better but until then...Too much embarrassing moments I had during the time of the junior- and high school and it continued since ever somehow I went through it all, I don't know HOW I did it with all the rude people I was with. They made fun of me, every but in every single day. I was a good person and I am still a good person with a lot of love inside. I didn't deserve to be treated that way.I guess that by this time, I don't care that I don't have friends but the thing that I want the most is to have the ability to achieve my dreams like to study.. to be a broadcaster, learning economics and etc.But remember my friends, we're strong and good persons and let's believe that one day we will get our life back.A lot of health to all,Girl.


----------



## Patient

Fun stories of IBS rearing its ugly mug at the worst possible times. Hm. I could pull out more then plenty to give you guys a few laughs here and there. Let me think of one, ah yes! I remember this one time I was down at the lake with my boyfriend and quite a few of our friends. We were staying at our friend's trailer down there just to give you an idea of the bathroom set-up on those things. Well, it was my friend's 21st birthday, so you can imagine the details of the party quite well. I'd been drinking my fair share, so it was in this slurred state of mind that I had a rough attack of the monster. Mind you I have IBS-D. Well, the cramping and gas started up, so even though I was quite out of it; I was well aware of what would be coming next. I grunted, stuffed a few Immodium down my throat, and tried to play it cool.Ah, but isn't that so hard? Yes, yes it is. Hunched over and wincing with pain, your hands gripping your stomach in such an effort to relieve the cramps you're leaving red marks, and of course clenching everything you can to help keep yourself in check. I couldn't do it for very long though, and luckily most everyone was out on the porch when I finally had to bolt inside to release the demon. Walls are paper thin in a trailer, and unfortunately, that was the case in this one; not to mention the small attempt at a venting window overlooking the porch. In my drunken state of mind I staggered in the door and pulled it shut behind me, dropping my pants, and literally falling on the toilet. CRACK! I broke the freakin' lid of the damned thing. (Even though I weigh a whole 97lbs!) The problem was the little flippy-up part isn't well attached to the toilet itself, so when I fell against it at the angle I did, it snapped off. Needless to say, I was a mess trying to put it back on and use the bathroom at the same time. Scraps for toilet paper, I made best with what I could at the time, ended up THANKFULLY fixing the lid, and stammering back outside. All eyes were on me, how humiliating. As for you guys seeming to have problems coping with it, don't worry! We're all in the same flimsy boat with you! (Hopefully it has a few bathrooms on it.) In any case, don't let it get you down, and don't let those people that don't understand get you down. Not one person on this earth is worth you suffering just because they can't understand something you have absolutely no control over. High school was a living hell for me with having to run to the bathroom, and sometimes even walk out of class and get in trouble for it, simply because my teachers wouldn't let me go as often as I needed. They thought I was ditching. I guess it never occurred to them that I wouldn't have even showed up if I didn't want to be there. The best way I've found to cope with it is laugh about it. Someone wants to pick at me for stinking up a bathroom? Tough ####, literally. Don't let other people's words and actions, as harmful as they may be, get to you. The way I see it, if they're trying to make fun of someone else for something they can't control, they're just venting from their own insecurities and problems. The idiots. If all else fails, give the person a few laxatives, watch them take it, and smile before you say "Welcome to my world." Hang in there guys, it's tough to deal with these things, but remember; "You gotta walk through hell to get out of it." Also, I'm -really- sorry this post was so long. Hope I didn't put you all to sleep!


----------



## 13777

OK, I got one. On the way back from Vegas to L.A. with 2 of my buddies. Im in the driver seat... (as most of you are not familiar with the drive from Las Vegas to Los Angeles, most of it is pure desert until you reach Los Angeles) About 1/2 way there, I am experiencing an 'intestinal urge'. I can hold it for a bit if I just dont move. I am looking for the tall McDonnalds or Dennys sign off one of the exits. No luck yet. I am doing about 100 mile an hour. Suddenly, it happens.... no, not what you think, even worse. I get a flat tire. F--k! if I get up from my car seat, I have about 10 seconds to make it to a toilet. I finally fess up..."guys I have to take a dump realy bad, go change the tire." Needless to say about 1/2 hour later I was in the woods off one of the exits, doing my business. But 2 years later, my friends still remind me of this story.Just one of the reasons why I choose to travel alone...kc be well


----------



## Patient

KC-in-L.A said:


> OK, I got one. On the way back from Vegas to L.A. with 2 of my buddies. Im in the driver seat... (as most of you are not familiar with the drive from Las Vegas to Los Angeles, most of it is pure desert until you reach Los Angeles) About 1/2 way there, I am experiencing an 'intestinal urge'. I can hold it for a bit if I just dont move. I am looking for the tall McDonnalds or Dennys sign off one of the exits. No luck yet. I am doing about 100 mile an hour. Suddenly, it happens.... no, not what you think, even worse. I get a flat tire. F--k! if I get up from my car seat, I have about 10 seconds to make it to a toilet. I finally fess up..."guys I have to take a dump realy bad, go change the tire." Needless to say about 1/2 hour later I was in the woods off one of the exits, doing my business. But 2 years later, my friends still remind me of this story.Just one of the reasons why I choose to travel alone...kc be well


That's the reason I hate driving through the desert, they really need to toss a few bathrooms out there.







Sorry that happened, I'd have been dying if I were in your shoes. How embarassing! Luckily, all my friends were drunk on the night I told about, so none of them really remember. Well, either that, or they don't tell me they remember...


----------



## dreday

Oh my gosh that vegas story is my nnightmare. On my way home from northern california we had to stop at every gas station since they are so damn sparse! I had to go like 4 times. It was a hellish trip. Ya that flat tire thing is my new fear. Having to go really bad then getting starnded. I have no clue what I will do since I MOSTLY DRIVE ALONE. I'll have to call AAA and hold it in the entire time. Kill me.


----------



## vikitty

Before I was diagnosed, I was on the bus on my way to work, which is about a 40minute ride. I started cramping up really bad and broke into a cold sweat. I managed to get off the bus and started making my way to a hotel, planning on using their facilities and then calling a cab to take me the rest of the way to work. Only I didn't even make it to the front doors before everything came exploding out. I wanted to slit my wrists and DIE. That was when it all started -- ever since then (May of this year) I've been plagued by stomach cramps and gas every waking moment. Thankfully there was only one other outburst like that -- happened a few weeks ago and I was able to bail out and make it to some bushes, but still, I ruined my new pants!I'm hoping to eventually move out and into my own apartment closer to work... the commute is just asking for trouble.(Wow, it's therapeutic just typing that all out.)


----------



## Patient

vikitty said:


> Before I was diagnosed, I was on the bus on my way to work, which is about a 40minute ride. I started cramping up really bad and broke into a cold sweat. I managed to get off the bus and started making my way to a hotel, planning on using their facilities and then calling a cab to take me the rest of the way to work. Only I didn't even make it to the front doors before everything came exploding out. I wanted to slit my wrists and DIE. That was when it all started -- ever since then (May of this year) I've been plagued by stomach cramps and gas every waking moment. Thankfully there was only one other outburst like that -- happened a few weeks ago and I was able to bail out and make it to some bushes, but still, I ruined my new pants!I'm hoping to eventually move out and into my own apartment closer to work... the commute is just asking for trouble.(Wow, it's therapeutic just typing that all out.)


Wow, I can't imagine that happening. I think I'd have just dove out into traffic or something.







What did you do? Did you still call a cab and go to work?


----------



## vikitty

Hahaha no, I ran and hid in the parking lot and called my mother. It was 7AM so nobody was around but my poor mother had to drive downtown to come rescue me. Gotta love her for that!


----------



## Patient

Haha! Yeah, I remember this one time when I was in high-school, I was sitting in class having a real bad emergency. It was in the middle of a lecture and all of a sudden it hits me, and I start squirming in my seat, until finally the teacher noticed my upset and asked me if something was wrong. I told him I urgently needed to use the bathroom because I was about to pee my pants. Like I'd tell him what it really was.







So yeah, I ran to the bathroom and hid out until around lunchtime, when I called my boyfriend to ditch class and take me home immediately. He did though! And you know, it's always when you have an emergency when you seem to hit *every single red light in existence* on the way home! At least your mom was there to bail you out, my sister has had to come rescue me from across the city on several occasions. Never a dull moment.


----------



## slater

dreday, Let me just say that I, and it seems everyone else, reading this forum and responding know what you are going through. I just turned 25 and have had this problem for almost 5 years. I do not go out to bars or clubs because of potential embarrassment and before I go anywhere I "load" up on drugs. Imodium works the best so far. I've had an hour trip to work where I had to stop 6 times before I got to work. I've always been scared that I was going to have to go and there was not going to be anywhere to go. I've been scared that every time I do find a place to go that it would be occupied and that I would have to panic. I've found that most of this stuff is in your head but at the same time, like I have told people before, you cannot get over your fears until the problem has gone away. I never thought I had IBS and now I'm coming to grips with that. I was in an accident yesterday, nothing major, and had to use the bathroom. I told the officer I was going to find a place to go and he met me at the building. It's been pretty bad and I haven't told my friends for the reason that you are having problems with your friends. They just would not understand. I'm jealous of all the people that don't have this problem and thankful that I only have this problem. When you think of things in the worst case the worst that is going to happen is that you are not going to have a place to go to the bathroom so you are either going to go in the grass on the side of the road or in your car. When you look at it that way it's a hell of a lot better than having cancer or aids or some other horrible disease. But like I said I don't go out anymore. I don't tell my friends but I am out of college now and I don't see them as much anymore anyway. When I do its always somewhere where I know where the bathroom is in case I need to use it. I understand that you want to go to NY and if you can then definately go. I don't know how much it costs but I live two states down so I would drive. Keep us posted or e-mail to let us know how you are doing. It seems that this is a good place to ask questions and show your fears. I don't even talk to my family about it and my gf is the only one that knows if it is still happening because she lives with me. Otherwise my family asks her how I am doing because they know that I don't want to talk about it. Also, I have found that alcohol makes it worst.I, like you and I'm sure everyone else in this forum, will rule the day that they come up with a way to solve this problem with medicine permanently. I wouldn't worry about it getting worse but I have found that weightwatchers is a good way to change to fiber foods. They are a lifestyle change and I do think that that helps, even though I was skeptical at first that fiber would somehow help. I hope this helps and keep us informed.


----------



## 14013

dreday said:


> I can't count how many times I have been utterly humiliated and freaked out when I am in a social situation and I get ibs. It's so bad now that i dont even g out anymore, until I find something that helps. anyways. I wish there were signs on ppl with IBS, because I thought I was completely alone in this, until I discovered this site, and found that so many people have it. Here's an embarrassing story:I went to Berkeley, here in California in September, the party liberal central of California. I went with friends, and the entire time had D in the CO-ED DORMS!!!!!! There are no bathrooms, just stalls int he open! I had it all night and all day in front of guys and gals alike. I wanted to shoot myself because I couldnt control the blast off coming from me! The worst part, my friends are typical "young" college kids, and wanted to get high and go to a little party at our friend's friends house. She went to Berkeley too. So everyone was sitting int he quiet quiet room smoking and drinking and laughing while I held water from shooting out of me. I wanted to go back to the dorm, but they wouldn't let me go alone because of the crime there. They kept telling me to use the bathroom in the apartment. It was in the middle of the damn room! everyone would have heard. Finally I was like I need to go! They all left because of me and blamed me for ruining the trip....I spent the trip crying in the middle of the night walking to everywhere they were dragging m, party after another party...and when I told them I wanted to stay, that I didn't feel good, they said,"Oh god, what's new?"They have gotten better with me, especially since I dont go out to ruin their time. Okay, make me feel better and share your humiliating stories.


yeah i pretty much have the same experiance as you except it was during my maths class and the whole class was quiet and the toilet was a stall in the corridor to the tamporary outside classroom which was only seperated by a paper thin wall. so you could hear it all, i had to walk back in bright red


----------



## 14013

vikitty said:


> Before I was diagnosed, I was on the bus on my way to work, which is about a 40minute ride. I started cramping up really bad and broke into a cold sweat. I managed to get off the bus and started making my way to a hotel, planning on using their facilities and then calling a cab to take me the rest of the way to work. Only I didn't even make it to the front doors before everything came exploding out. I wanted to slit my wrists and DIE. That was when it all started -- ever since then (May of this year) I've been plagued by stomach cramps and gas every waking moment. Thankfully there was only one other outburst like that -- happened a few weeks ago and I was able to bail out and make it to some bushes, but still, I ruined my new pants!I'm hoping to eventually move out and into my own apartment closer to work... the commute is just asking for trouble.(Wow, it's therapeutic just typing that all out.)


oh yeah, ive had that too, i was on a bus on the way to a hospital apointment, i was squirming in my seat, sweating, ive never been so close to not being able to cold it, seconds more and i wouldnt have. then when i got to the hospital there was one toilet in a small room and there were people queing in this tiny room waiting ages for me to come out, i had a little perfume bottle in my bag that i was spraying franticly hoping it would msk the smell, i had to open the toilet door to see three people cramped up waiting for me in this tiny room, i gave a sheepish smile like i couldnt notice the stench







the amount of times ive had to sneal out of classes/lectures or ended up sneaking home between classes because of my ibs are uncountable


----------



## misty`eyes

Alright people, I know that things are bad, and they aren't fair, and most of the time they hurt. But, we have made it this far, right? I have one. Okay, I have one too. I was in my little home town. It is home-coming week. It is the Saturday parade time, and everyone and their grandma is set up for viewing the floats. I wasn't Dx then, and was kicking back with everyone in my group, ON A FLOAT. Oh yes, on the darn thing. We had just started to move along the road. Then, OH NO. I had to go. There are literally thousands of people in the street, and no available bathroom in sight. So, I thought, we will be at the end soon and I can go. WRONG. We were sitting there for about 45 mins when I realized this just wasn't going to work. I had to jump off the float, in front of everyone, and make a mad dash for home (8 blocks away). All of the bathrooms in the public places were full because so many people were out and about. The worst part- as I was free falling off of the float, my freinds are yelling to me "where are you going?" I just mouthed "bathroom." Then, after the parade ended and I was home, they came over to check on me. They told me that one of the people i didn't get along with on the float was laughing a teasing about some horse poop that was in the middle of the street making remarks about how I must have not made it home. I was furious. Lets just say that my friends were cool, and that guy's car paint paid for his remarks. Wow, just reading it sucks. We should have an annual convention or something, a place to go when you always "have to go." LOLPeace and Love, Misty


----------



## Dandaman

Wow, yeah IBS really sucks. It is so embarassing and makes you feel like an outcast. When I was really young (like a little kid) I once actually crapped my pants in a movie store. HA We were at the mall with my family and I wouldn't go in the public stall. I thought we were going straight home but they had to stop at the movie store and once I got in there I had to go so bad I remember just searching for somewhere that had a bathroom and I couldn't find one! and it just came out. I felt so embarassed, at the time IBS didn't usually really bother me and I didn't even know what it was until senior year in high school. But when I found out and looked back, there are several instances in my life as a kid, whenever I would be in an anxious or nervous situation my stomach bothered me a lot, for instance a lot of times at water parks or the boardwalk. I think knowing that you have something wrong with you just makes it worse. When I developed anxiety and depression oh man that just made everything out of control.. I'm sorry to hear your story though it does sound embarassing and i've been in similar situations! You might be thinking oh your story is just from being a kid, I was about 10 or 11 at the time. But heres another one. My parents were away in florida, I live in Jersey, but they were away in florida for a few days. So I called my friend about having a couple girls over, and instead it turned into just having a party. Since I got nervous when he said he was getting people over, I tried to get out of it just saying I don't feel well but he said dont worry about it you'll be fine. But I was in and out of the bathroom with D through out the night until it was just me and a couple friends left, then I started drinking and everything was fine. But it gets embarassing when there are plenty of people and you just cant even control it!


----------



## dreday

I haven't visited this specific thread in a while. Sad to see it's being kept alive from all our humiliation. I'm pretty sure I can write a book on embarrassment and IBS. But in a way, because I feel a lot of IBS is psychological, reading and writing and surrounding yourself with how horrible having IBS is, just scars you more. And in a way, creates these expectations on how you're body will react in any situation. I am llike OCD about my IBS, so I'm going to try not to read about this stuff, even though all I want to do i tell you all the SHAME and whatnot, and read what you all go through so I'm a bit comforted, and not alone. GAHHHH. I think I'll be like 97 years old when they figure out an end to this. Then I'll be too damn old to take advantage of it.


----------



## Blackcrow911

Just a quick question, what should you do if you are shy/nervous about using public restrooms? I tend to hold it no matter how bad the pain gets till I get home, but I know one day I am going to be far from home and have no other choice but to use a public restroom.


----------



## Dandaman

To be honest, don't be embarassed. Most likely half of the people there don't even know you, and everyone poops basically. lol. In school I had to get over the fear of going in school my senior year or I wouldn't have made it. Before that basically I've pretty much never went in school, then I just starting having to go everyday. It's like this, if you gotta go, then GO.


----------



## borfis86

As awful as it is, I wish my mates had IBS!I've had a few embarassing situations... the worst was when I was a passenger in my boyfriend's car and he was driving me home after lunch with his friends. About 10 minutes from my house I got the urge to go.... and there was no holding back. The wind came and damn that wind was putrid. I didn't want to scream "I'M GOING TO ###### MY PANTS DRIVE FASTER!!!" so I said "I'm going to vomit, you have to speed to my house". He STOPPED the car and said "just vomit on the side of the road". A reasonable response seeing as he just thought I was going to puke. I refused to "puke" on the road so he sped home and I ran into my house as if I was being chased by a tiger and ended up sitting on the loo for a good 30 minutes while he sat making small talk with my parents. Geez. It's a lot easier now that he knows I have IBS...I relate to all of you who have unsympathetic friends. My boyfriend is in a band and I have missed lots of his recent gigs due to illness and anxiety but decided to take a few immodium and support him at a small show. He played the gig with the other guys in his band and I was fine. Then one of his bandmates said "hey, we're going out to a bar, you guys wanna come?". Before I could respond his girlfriend pipes in and goes "Yeah, as if borfis86 is going to come. She's a freaking grandma!". I almost cried on the spot. I could barely speak but I managed to say "you have no idea how sick i've been" and then walked out. After suffering with IBS I will NEVER pressure or judge someone for not going out. People don't want to tell their friends that they have acute diarrhea and therefore don't want to go out drinking!!! She should be thankful that I don't plague her with every detail of my bowel movements. If she ever says a snide remark again I will let rip about every attack i've had and then we'll see if she mentions it again!!


----------



## 16963

I usually use throwing up as an excuse, too. I've definitely gotten the "you can throw up on the side of the road, right?" and I have to make up some crazy reason about why I won't. I know everyone thinks I'm really weird. But what can you do?


----------



## Lillett

I have a story for you as of this am. It's been a long long time since I have went in my pants. This am I had went at least 3 times before getting in the car to bring the kids to school. At last minute, I put on one of those depends because I just didn't feel right. Right when I parked to bring my youngest in (she needed help bringing in her Halloween costume) I went in my pants. Glad I had the depends on but it was bad. I sent her in to fend for herself. I feel like a failure as a mother.


----------



## all*u*need*is*luv

here is my most embarrassing story. ok soooo...ow wait you need background info. hospitalized in 6th grade for 10 days..i was told i had uc. i told every doctor since then, i just found out i have ibs last week! im in 12th grade now! okie now the story. so in 10th grade i went through a period where i was not having bad reactions to food so NATURALLY i ate the most fried, fatty, artery clogging foods imaginable for almost a full semester. one day i get to class, early to mingle with my friends, class starts and i feel completely normal. 5 min later my stomach starts to feel bloated, then i get EXTREMELY gassy! 10 min later im still holding in the gas ,while having a semi-mental breakdown, trying to figure out how i will get out of the classroom unnoticed. stomach growls and i tell my friend im hungry( her nose was stuffed up that day thank GOD!!!). 15 min later i can barely keep my eyes open...and i feel like im about to faint. so , while trying desperartly to hold in my gas, i make my way to the teachers desk and get her to sign me a bathroom pass. i look like #### while walking out the door, and apparently i released gas as i left without knowing. fast forward one hour(hid in bathroom after having d for the remainder of the period)while walking back to the classroom(during class changes) a girl from my class yelled hey applefart down the hall and i looked back (they called me applebotoms because of my jacket, im 101lbs lol). when i went back to my class to get my things i was shocked. lol! the teacher was no where to be found, the room was deserted, and the students for the next class wouldnt enter because of the smell! i got my things and acted as if it was someone else. i was soooooooooooo embarassed! im just starting to laugh about it! i hope it makes someone chuckle!


----------



## beccsd

Hey wonderful people!I just joined the support group about an hour ago and was reading everyones comments. I wanted to join into this conversation. I am 22 years old and have had IBS C and D for about 5 years now and have learned to live with it. Although it does help that my best friend has colitis so I do have someone to talk to about stomach and colan issues. While reading everyones comments it did hit home for me during high school but now that I am in college and about to graduate I have learned to live with my IBS. Also while reading everyones comments I found that most of you don't want to leave the house because you are embrassed of what may happen. Well I was like that when I was first diganosted with IBS and decided I didn't what to live my life couped up not living life to the fullest. Once I got to college I joined a soroity and have found that being happy has really helped me in taming the monster. I am not embrassed about my IBS and all of my sisters know that I have IBS and I know they are all there to support me when I am keeled over in pain etc. So for all of you that are depressed and don't want to leave your house, I suggest you slowly reenter the world and find something that makes you happy because happiness is the one thing that seems to calm my monster. Finally I have also realized that everyone has humlitating events even if they don't have IBS or something to that caliber. Yes I know farting, leaving an oder and having an accident all in public places seems to be humilating but in reality people probably don't noticed or don't care.


----------



## Ashers86

dreday said:


> and the entire time had D in the CO-ED DORMS!!!!!! There are no bathrooms, just stalls int he open! I had it all night and all day in front of guys and gals alike.


OMG... BEEN THERE! LOLIt was Thanksgiving weekend while I was living on Res... and OMG I had the worst episode just before the Turkey dinner that was being held in the school Cafeteria for the boarders. Not only did I end up clogging up my toilet (and we didn't have plungers).. but all the RA's were over at the school for dinner so I had to wait til they were done to come get a plunger out of one of the supply rooms. Of course, I ended up REALLY needing to go still, so ran over to the other side of the building where the rooms didn't have bathrooms - just public co-ed washrooms! Man oh man... embaressing!But oh well.. not much that can be said now, right?!


----------



## drivingmenuts

hi, well this is my first post, so anyway....iv had ibs now for about 5 years, i have a very understanding doctor and to be honest i know that perhaps a quarter of the whole thing is either made up or aggravated by my thoughts/anxieties. im not a big taker of drugs or anything, i prefer to sweat a headache out rather than take a pill for it, so iv got some ibs pills, i tried them, they didnt make matters better so i dont take them anymore. anyway.my story. we have a semi local music festival here, its not too far away from where i live e.g. 1hr drive. iv been 3 years running, first and second year dosed up on imodium (thanks imodium) and third year also on imodium, except the third year said imodium wasnt too effective and the long and short is i ended up ****ing myself during bloc party, with only portaloos. i nearly missed the red hot chilis but thankfully the showers were still open and i saw them, albeit without my friends. truth be told i hated the festival this year because i needed to use the facilities so often.i know its not an overly embarrasing ibs story, iv had them too. iv d'd at a mates house in my pants before and i cant remember a day when i havent gone out and assessed the location of the nearest bathroom. this was just yet another time ibs has thoroughly pissed me off. its so bloody frustrating. yes i saw the chilis but without the people i love and to be honest they were pants.


----------

